# Use of Aizawai or ZenTari



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Bt has many varieties and each one impacts a different group of insects. BtA (XenTari) does work on wax moths and a variety of others. However, be sure that BtA is the actual variety of Bt that you use because the wrong variety will not work and some of the varieties actually have a negative impact on bees.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Does the Xen Tari actually attract bees (swarms?) or is it only for wax moth. So if it's BtA then it's OK? Just to be sure.
Tanya


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

_Bacillus thuringiensis_ 'Aizawai' is the strain that works against wax moth larvae, but is generally harmless to honey bees. It is often sold under various brand names, so be careful, make sure that what is used with honey bees is not a different strain or combination of strains.

XenTari or ZenTari is just a brand name, not the name of the strain of _Bt_.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Joseph is correct. 

There are a number of different _Bacillus thuringiensis (Bt) _varieties_, _each of which targets different insects. For instance a commonly available Bt variety is 'isrealensis' used against mosquito larva (often in the form of 'dunks' that are intended for ponds.) Make sure you get _Aizawai _variety to deal with wax moths - other varieties of Bt target different pests.

Another brand name for Bt v. Aizawai is _Agree WG, _but that does not seem to be available in small quantities online.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

I seem to have gotten two threads going about this...

It was a good learning experience to find out about this Bt. Thank you very much for your information. Not sure where I will get it but will look around.

Tanya


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

XenTari is available here:

http://www.amazon.com/Xentari-XenTari-BT/

HTH


Rusty


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks, Rusty.

Tanya


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Use of Bt Aizawai or Xen Tari*

For those interested in the Xen Tari brand of _Bacillus thuringiensis '_Aizawai_'_, it is presently available again through Amazon.

This _Bacillus thuringiensis_ 'Aizawai' strain is the only Bt strain that is known to be very effective against wax moth larva (both species - greater and lesser), yet virtually harmless to humans and honey bee brood and adults. There are many other strains of Bt that are effective against various other pest insects. Some of these other Bt strains can be harmful to honey bees. If you're adventurous, be careful, some Bt products contain combinations of Bt strains, in order to be effective against a larger variety of target pests. There are also some Bt products that carry inert ingredients that may be directly harmful to some non-target creatures, such as our honey bees.

I like to apply the Bt to my idle combs, to help ensure that they still exist, when I'm ready to reuse them in my hives.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Use of Bt Aizawai or Xen Tari*

It is approved to be sprayed on food for human consumption, such as almonds in storage.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Use of Bt Aizawai or Xen Tari*

What's the recommended concentration? I've heard everything for 1 teaspoon per 1 gal of water to 4 teaspoons per gallon. Also, I don't use queen excluders so I'll be spraying some honey supers as well. Any residual taste or danger?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Use of Bt Aizawai or Xen Tari*

I haven't noticed any. I mix about a tsp in my 1 gal sprayer.
It is approved for honey super use in Europe & canada under the label B401 Certan.
Also approved under organic standards in the EU.
http://www.vita-europe.com/products/b401/


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Use of Bt Aizawai or Xen Tari*

Ok, thanks Dan!


----------



## edric (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Use of Bt Aizawai or Xen Tari*

All the new members need to see this thread, Waxmoths got me twice, Ed


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

You need to very careful as BT does have a shelf life. Mine lasted 3 years and I had kept it in air conditioned office. I checked my supers after spraying this year and they had moths!! I did catch them in time and reapplied a new batch of BT.


----------



## edric (Mar 1, 2014)

snl said:


> You need to very careful as BT does have a shelf life. Mine lasted 3 years and I had kept it in air conditioned office. I checked my supers after spraying this year and they had moths!! I did catch them in time and reapplied a new batch of BT.


Thanks for the heads up, Ed


----------



## edric (Mar 1, 2014)

snl said:


> You need to very careful as BT does have a shelf life. Mine lasted 3 years and I had kept it in air conditioned office. I checked my supers after spraying this year and they had moths!! I did catch them in time and reapplied a new batch of BT.


Thanks for the heads up, Ed


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I had some azawaii powder in a ziplock bag 6 years that still worked. I finally bought a new pound of it to share with friends.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> I had some azawaii powder in a ziplock bag 6 years that still worked. I finally bought a new pound of it to share with friends.


I guess you're the lucky one, but I'll buy every other year from here on out........cheap insurance and I won't have to be "looking" in on them to make sure it's working............


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Excellent to catch this thread. Just found a few larvae this morning and already ordered from Amazon. :bus


----------

